# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hyperventilatie en antidepressiva

## niki1981

Ik heb al een aantal jaar last van hypervantilatie.
Heb er in de tijd antidepressiva voor genomen sipralexa.
Ben er 2jaar mee gestopt.
Maar omdat de symptomen niet verminderen ben ik er nu weer een week al opnieuw mee begonnen.
Ik voel mij heel raar... iemand ervaring of tips?

dank

----------

